
The Manichean World of Tim Wu - jamesbritt
http://prospect.org/cs/articles?article=the_manichean_world_of_tim_wu
======
bediger
+1 for use of "Manichean", I believe correctly. It's a word not given enough
use in these Modern Times, so I welcome any instance of it, no matter how
shrill, wrongheaded or corrupt.

